# Nook to be sold at Best Buy?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not official, but at Engadget they feel they have good evidence that the Nook will be sold at Best Buy soon. That may be why the Kindle is going to Target rather than Best Buy.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/barnes-and-noble-nook-seen-lying-in-wait-at-best-buy/

If someone else posted this already, sorry--I missed it!

Isn't it nice to talk about something other than iPad for a minute?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw that picture/article earlier today but forgot where I found it. I mentioned it in the Kindle at Target thread, but hadn't gone back to find it yet. Plus, it deserves it's own thread. 

The Best Buy closest to me is across the street from Barnes & Noble so I can't imagine nook sales would be huge there.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Target is better:  More of them.  3 Targets to 1 Best Buy in my state.

and...Yes, no iPad talk is a refreshing change.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No Targets in Manhattan.  We have to go to Riverdale in the Bronx or Queens for Target.  There are a lot of Best Buys in Manhattan.  The one nearest me is between where I live and Barnes & Noble.  Just looked at the Target website and it has Jersey City as the closest store to NY, NY.  But we can take the subway to Riverdale or Queens.  I do wish we had a Target.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We just got a Target about a year and a half ago. Even that is 30 minutes away. Best Buy and B&N are almost an hour. There's also a Target in the same center as Best Buy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have three best buys and two targets within about eight miles of me, but won't be buying a nook at all, and there would have to be a substantially improved Kindle before I would replace my K2. So I have bountiful opportunity and no desire!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the customers that Best Buy attracts are more liable to buy a device like this than those who shop at Target.  I go to Target for quick things, I'm not usually there with electronics on my mind.  When I go to Best Buy it somehow feels like I'm allowed to spend more money, if I walk out of Target spending more than $30 I've done something wrong.  If I walk out of Best Buy spending less than $30 then I must not have bought anything at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> and...Yes, no iPad talk is a refreshing change.


weeelllllll. . . .. .I would just note that you don't _have_ to read a thread if the subject does not interest you.  I skip threads all the time.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I shop electronics in Target all the time.  Get a lot of my PSP stuff there and always look at their digital cameras and other stuff.

I think anyplace displaying the Kindle will have people seek it out.  So many people are interested but dont want to buy blindly (so to speak).


----------

